# Cornwall's economy



## madzone (Sep 3, 2005)

On the back of 'that' thread I just thought I'd share a few thoughts 

Cornwall has a new medical school. It is a centre of excellence and has some of the best specialists in the country training our up and coming medical staff. Falmouth has one of the world's largest and deepest natural harbours. We now have the combined Universities in Cornwall and the fibre optic cables from US landing at Porthcurno.
Combine all these factors and we have the capability of providng cutting edge facilities and training in ICT, Marine Technologies and Medicine.

So, in summary, for all those who believe that we're talking about cottage industry and crafts when we mention boosting the local economy via methods other than tourism, perhaps you could find room for your small minded bigotry up your arses.


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 3, 2005)

Don't you think this should be in General Madzone?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 3, 2005)

A friend of mine has chosen to go to university in Cornwall and can't wait to leave  ( cos Ill miss her and shes a top bird)
Shes studying..................... art and craft ( yes really) but hey why not be proud of it? shes travelled to india and worked in orphanages doing arts and crafts, travelled round europe to gain new ideas ( she has pictures of some really wild stuff as inspriation) now shes choosing to go to Cornwall to hone her skills. I think somewhere like Cornwall can be rightly proud of those natural crafts and specialisms which have made her choose to study there ( not to play down the blonde surfer totty and decent cider mind you  )
AS WELL as the oceanography, med school etc


----------



## Derian (Sep 3, 2005)

I don't know anything about the economy aspect, but good to hear about it Madzone    I do get an almost irrational protective sort of feeling rising in my ribcage when I get the feeling Cornwall's being dissed though. Fucking brilliant place and I'd live there if I could.


----------



## madzone (Sep 3, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Don't you think this should be in General Madzone?


I'd quite like the poeple who were sneeringly referring to the county as having to depend on tourism because our 'little cottage industries' won't support us to see the thread first though.


----------



## madzone (Sep 3, 2005)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> A friend of mine has chosen to go to university in Cornwall and can't wait to leave  ( cos Ill miss her and shes a top bird)
> Shes studying..................... art and craft ( yes really) but hey why not be proud of it? shes travelled to india and worked in orphanages doing arts and crafts, travelled round europe to gain new ideas ( she has pictures of some really wild stuff as inspriation) now shes choosing to go to Cornwall to hone her skills. I think somewhere like Cornwall can be rightly proud of those natural crafts and specialisms which have made her choose to study there ( not to play down the blonde surfer totty and decent cider mind you  )
> AS WELL as the oceanography, med school etc



Of course I forgot to mention the art schools! People come from all over the world to study at Falmouth School of Art. We're also developing a nifty film-making community


----------



## madzone (Sep 3, 2005)

Derian said:
			
		

> I don't know anything about the economy aspect, but good to hear about it Madzone    I do get an almost irrational protective sort of feeling rising in my ribcage when I get the feeling Cornwall's being dissed though. Fucking brilliant place and I'd live there if I could.



I know I'm very lucky to live here but I just wish some people would see beyond the landscape. The county has so much more to offer than pasties and fudge. But I'm sure _you_ know that


----------



## Derian (Sep 3, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I know I'm very lucky to live here but I just wish some people would see beyond the landscape. The county has so much more to offer than pasties and fudge. But I'm sure _you_ know that



I'm sure it has. It's not just the landscape for me - it's about what it meant when I was a kid and now. Still, I guess that's got nothing to do with the economic stuff. Was just a vaguely supportive interruption


----------



## tw1ggy5 (Sep 3, 2005)

Piss all jobs about tho.


----------



## madzone (Sep 3, 2005)

Derian said:
			
		

> I'm sure it has. It's not just the landscape for me - it's about what it meant when I was a kid and now. Still, I guess that's got nothing to do with the economic stuff. Was just a vaguely supportive interruption


Thanks, it's appreciated


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 4, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I'd quite like the poeple who were sneeringly referring to the county as having to depend on tourism because our 'little cottage industries' won't support us to see the thread first though.



They weren't people who usually frequent this forum though.


----------



## madzone (Sep 4, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> They weren't people who usually frequent this forum though.


Hmm - Maybe I should get it moved then.

Did they come in just to have a go at me? Gosh i didn't realise I was so interesting


----------



## madzone (Sep 4, 2005)

tw1ggy5 said:
			
		

> Piss all jobs about tho.


Actually, I'm pleasantly surprised by the jobs that are in the West Briton every week.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 4, 2005)

Yeah but sadly they wont let you do any of the good ones unless you went to uni. ARGH I hate being young and underqualified. Why cant falmouth uni do courses I can do.


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 4, 2005)

CNT36 said:
			
		

> Yeah but sadly they wont let you do any of the good ones unless you went to uni. ARGH I hate being young and underqualified. Why cant falmouth uni do courses I can do.




What courses do you want to do?


----------



## nightowl (Sep 4, 2005)

might be the odd job around but how do you afford to live down there with half the houses being snapped up by outsiders. went down to mousehole last christmas and it sounded just like london. someone said more than half the homes there now are second homes. i'm originally from penwith and even some of the areas that used to be regarded as a bit of dump (hayle etc) are now overpriced beyond belief


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 4, 2005)

nightowl said:
			
		

> went down to mousehole last christmas and it sounded just like london.



There are nearly as many visitors over the Christmas period as there are in the height of Summer. It is getting necessary to book up well in advance for the Christmas season.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I'd quite like the poeple who were sneeringly referring to the county as having to depend on tourism because our 'little cottage industries' won't support us to see the thread first though.


I've never "sneeringly referred to Cornwall's little cottage industries" (how could farming and fishing be cottage industries?!) although it's obvious that tourism is very, very important to the county's economy.

After all, with Cornwall's population _doubling _during the summer due to the tourist trade, the boost to employment and wealth must be immense.


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 4, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> I've never "sneeringly referred to Cornwall's little cottage industries" (how could farming and fishing be cottage industries?!) although it's obvious that tourism is very, very important to the county's economy.
> 
> After all, with Cornwall's population _doubling _during the summer due to the tourist trade, the boost to employment and wealth must be immense.




Tourism creates some very short term temporary jobs. (The Eden Project is about the only exception to this).


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2005)

Here's some interesting facts reflecting how important the tourist trade is to Cornwall:


> Cornwall is a pioneer of modern tourism.  It is a market leader.  Indeed Cornwall has maintained this eminence with consistently high customer satisfaction levels while many other areas of the United Kingdom have faired far less well.
> 
> Thus, tourism is *one of Cornwall’s largest industries*, responsible for some *24% of the County’s GDP* and employing 15% of the work force, attracting over 4 million visitors and generating over £900 million of expenditure each year and supporting 42,500 actual jobs.
> 
> ...


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 4, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> What courses do you want to do?



Well I was thinking of doing a sociology/international relations joint degree but (Tho I wouldnt mind doing philosophy or politics) nowhere in the county does it. I cant really move away due to commitments I have down here and im in Hayle so plymouth isnt really practical. Cornwall college(the pool one) does a social sciences course which I considered aswell.


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 4, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Here's some interesting facts reflecting how important the tourist trade is to Cornwall: http://www.cornwalltouristboard.co.uk/documents/DraftMarketingStrategy2006-2010.doc&e=10342



The tourist board would say that wouldn't they?


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> The tourist board would say that wouldn't they?


If you wish to dispute their facts, be sure to post up your own, suitably sourced,  research.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2005)

More comments about tourism: 





> Tourism is Cornwall's largest single industry and employer
> http://www.cornwallwow.org.uk/bap1/tourism.htm





> Since the decline of tin mining, agriculture and fishing, the area's economy has become increasingly dependent on tourism...
> Today, the Cornish economy depends heavily on its successful tourist industry, which makes up around a quarter of the Cornish economy
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornwall,_United_Kingdom





> Cornwall is a small rural region depending on the tourist industry
> http://www.celtia.info/country/cornwall/


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 4, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> If you wish to dispute their facts, be sure to post up your own, suitably sourced,  research.



An over emphasis on tourism which is a VERY fickle income is not good in the long term for the Cornish economy. It could be 24 % one year and 10% the next.
Suitably research is available in spades, mainly by a Prof Gripaias (spelling).
The current high  level of petrol prices has severely depressed the tourist industry this year, with tourism bosses appearing on local TV nearly in tears. 
Developing other employment to tourism, (which mainly employs temporary labour from outside of the county) is a matter of urgency.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> An over emphasis on tourism which is a VERY fickle income is not good in the long term for the Cornish economy. It could be 24 % one year and 10% the next.


I assume that you've decided not to dispute the facts I posted up earlier then?

 

Mind you, I worry that the whole of the UK has turned into a fucking theme park where we don't make anything any more - we just show people around places that used to make things.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 4, 2005)

It might be good for the economy but it isnt necessarily good for the people of cornwall. It does provide plenty of jobs but they are umm shit. The majority is seasonal and poorly payed usually minimum wage. Although it boasts the economy other than wages a small amount of the income generated seems to benefit the cornish the majority seems to be spent on further tourism.


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 4, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> I assume that you've decided not to dispute the facts I posted up earlier then?
> 
> .



The source you quoted is dated 2000. Things have changed a tad since then.
I dispute that 24% is a consistent figure, it is taken from a good year.
Tourism is far too fickle to rely on.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 4, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> I assume that you've decided not to dispute the facts I posted up earlier then?
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you, I worry that the whole of the UK has turned into a fucking theme park where we don't make anything any more - we just show people around places that used to make things.



South crofty springs to mind which will apparently  be reopening for business next year. The mine will re-open as soon as the development of Hayle harbour is completed.


----------



## madzone (Sep 4, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> I've never "sneeringly referred to Cornwall's little cottage industries" (how could farming and fishing be cottage industries?!) although it's obvious that tourism is very, very important to the county's economy.
> 
> After all, with Cornwall's population _doubling _during the summer due to the tourist trade, the boost to employment and wealth must be immense.


a)Who says I was talking about you?
b) We've been here before with your views about tourism conflicting with my own. Tourism places a strain on the county as well as providing income. It is also possible that a large amount of the money made goes straight out of the county.

This thread isn't about tourism, it's about viable business for Cornwall meaning that we wouldn't/don't have to rely solely on tourism for income.


----------



## madzone (Sep 4, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> The tourist board would say that wouldn't they?


Beat me to it


----------



## madzone (Sep 4, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> More comments about tourism:


Who the fuck are Celtia?   

I posted a link to the Cornwall bisness conference on the other thread. There were people at that event talking about viable alternatives to tourism and how tourism is a double edged sword for Cornwall. Did you read any of the papers?


----------



## madzone (Sep 4, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> An over emphasis on tourism which is a VERY fickle income is not good in the long term for the Cornish economy. It could be 24 % one year and 10% the next.
> Suitably research is available in spades, mainly by a Prof Gripaias (spelling).
> The current high  level of petrol prices has severely depressed the tourist industry this year, with tourism bosses appearing on local TV nearly in tears.
> Developing other employment to tourism, (which mainly employs temporary labour from outside of the county) is a matter of urgency.


And the foot and mouth crisis made a dent also. It is a fickle trade. Anyone who thinks otherwise needs their bumps felt.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> b) We've been here before with your views about tourism conflicting with my own.


Seeing as you irrationally "hate" all tourists, there isn't much hope of you ever achieving the tourist-free Cornwall that you appear to want.

But I'd be delighted to hear your ideas on what might replace one of Cornwall's biggest industries in the absence of the tourism cash and employment.

Oh, and be sure to reply to my post in that other thread.


----------



## madzone (Sep 4, 2005)

CNT36 said:
			
		

> It might be good for the economy but it isnt necessarily good for the people of cornwall. It does provide plenty of jobs but they are umm shit. The majority is seasonal and poorly payed usually minimum wage. Although it boasts the economy other than wages a small amount of the income generated seems to benefit the cornish the majority seems to be spent on further tourism.


Exactly. And it's one of the reasons that we have some of the highest house prices but some of the lowest wages in the country. It's not enough to be paid £4 an hour for selling ice cream, we have to be grateful as well


----------



## madzone (Sep 4, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Seeing as you irrationally "hate" all tourists, there isn't much hope of you ever achieving the tourist-free Cornwall that you appear to want.
> 
> But I'd be delighted to hear your ideas on what might replace one of Cornwall's biggest industries in the absence of the tourism cash and employment.


My irrational hatred of all tourists? Do you take all bait as easily? 

Have you read the opening post?


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> My irrational hatred of all tourists? Do you take all bait as easily?
> 
> Have you read the opening post?


Have you apologised for suggesting that I'm a liar yet or would you prefer to be posting elsewhere?


----------



## madzone (Sep 4, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Have you apologised for suggesting that I'm a liar yet or would you prefer to be posting elsewhere?


  

Have you looked at the thread?


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2005)

I gave up looking after you refused to apologise so many times.
I'll accept your apology, but if you try that shit again, you're out of here.

Oh, and I'm also going to remove my deeply personal content that I had to post up to prove to you that I wasn't lying.


----------



## madzone (Sep 5, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> I gave up looking after you refused to apologise so many times.
> I'll accept your apology, but if you try that shit again, you're out of here.
> 
> Oh, and I'm also going to remove my deeply personal content that I had to post up to prove to you that I wasn't lying.


You don't watch supernanny do you?


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> You don't watch supernanny do you?


Any chance of you growing up?


----------



## madzone (Sep 5, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Any chance of you growing up?


Oh I doubt it 

It was a serious point actually. You said to me that unless my next post was an apology you'd ban me for a week, yet you didn't even check to see whether I had. I'm sure it's just you being a ncie guy but you threaten to ban people a lot and then don't do it. I think people find it confusing.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I'm sure it's just you being a ncie guy but you threaten to ban people a lot and then don't do it. I think people find it confusing.


Don't worry. The next time you suggest I'm a liar without a shred of evidence to support your claim, you'll be banned.


----------



## kea (Sep 5, 2005)

madz - rather off-topic but related to the previous thread - did you see this in the independent over the weekend? -

http://travel.independent.co.uk/news_and_advice/article309813.ece


----------



## madzone (Sep 5, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Don't worry. The next time you suggest I'm a liar without a shred of evidence to support your claim, you'll be banned.


That's more like it


----------



## madzone (Sep 5, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> madz - rather off-topic but related to the previous thread - did you see this in the independent over the weekend? -
> 
> http://travel.independent.co.uk/news_and_advice/article309813.ece


That's an interesting article. There's so many 'takes' on the issue that I don't know what to think. It does feel as if Ryanair are throwing a strop but it's also short sighted of the CCC to think there would be no repercussions.

I looked on Ryanairs website the day the news came out and the fare which had been 99p the previous day had gone up to £39.99.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I looked on Ryanairs website the day the news came out and the fare which had been 99p the previous day had gone up to £39.99.


I wonder what the cost to the environment would work out with a 99p air fare?

I would have thought you'd be against cheap air fares to be honest as they're only likely to encourage yet more tourists on short breaks.


----------



## madzone (Sep 5, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> I would have thought you'd be against cheap air fares to be honest as they're only likely to encourage yet more tourists on short breaks.


No they're not because Newquay airport is situated in a place that makes it less convenient for tourists. It's much more conveneint for tourists to come by car - even the train is more convenient for 'non locals'

And the plane will still be full whether it's 99p or £39.99 so the cost to the environment is the same either way  

I started this thread to highlight business opportunities that many poeple may not be aware of, not to talk about travel ot tourism. Maybe we could continue this discussion on the appropriate thread?


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 5, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> I would have thought you'd be against cheap air fares to be honest as they're only likely to encourage yet more tourists on short breaks.



In fact, (and this has been discussed at length in the local media in the last week or so), most of the passengers in and out of Newquay are not tourists.
Cornwall needs Newquay airport for business and trade to develop..
Cornwall also needs the main road in and out dualled and with no height restrictions.
The rail links need upgrading badly, for instance there is no rail terminal to  the third deepest natural harbour in the World, Falmouth.
With petrol prices expected to go through the £1 a litre barrier this week, alternatives to tourism are now a matter of extreme urgency.
Tourism is at it limit due to the pressure it puts on infrastructure and local resources. (Water supply, waste disposal, local hospitals ect).


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> No they're not because Newquay airport is situated in a place that makes it less convenient for tourists. It's much more conveneint for tourists to come by car - even the train is more convenient for 'non locals'


Strange then that Ryanair's own spokeswoman declared that the flights would be "fantastic news for tourism" when the service was doubled in 2003.

But to get back on topic, let's hear your ideas for credible business opportunities in Cornwall.


----------



## madzone (Sep 5, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> But to get back on topic, let's hear your ideas for credible business opportunities in Cornwall.


Read the original post


----------



## nightowl (Sep 5, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> There are nearly as many visitors over the Christmas period as there are in the height of Summer. It is getting necessary to book up well in advance for the Christmas season.



it isn't tourists i'm talking about. while i was there i was talking to a prominent local official about the housing situation and he told me that a large number of people attending the event were second home owners down for christmas. he also made one or two remarks about he was beginning to appreciate how people in some areas had turned to direct action when they see their communities being destroyed because local people are priced out of them. before anyone gets on my back, i'm not condoning that it's just what he said


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 5, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Strange then that Ryanair's own spokeswoman declared that the flights would be "fantastic news for tourism" when the service was doubled in 2003.
> 
> .




Well she would say that wouldn't she. A hell of a lot of people commute from Cornwall to London to work.
It is bit of pointless exercise flying into Newquay for the purposes of tourism.
(I would rather cut off my testicles with a rusty serrated knife than have a holiday in Newquay).
With a university now in Cornwall and the peninsula medical school up and running many businesses will decide Cornwall is the place to be.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> The rail links need upgrading badly, for instance there is no rail terminal to  the third deepest natural harbour in the World, Falmouth.


I agree. Although there's two stations in the town - Falmouth Town and Falmouth Docks - it's bonkers that the freight terminal was removed.

But, there again, we live in times when the Royal Mail trains were recently taken off the rail and onto the road recently because it was more 'economic'.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Read the original post


Are you developing some kind of parrot syndrome or something?

I've read your original post (where you bang on about people shoving "small minded bigotry up your arses") and am waiting for you to list what other  credible business opportunities you feel would improve Cornwall's economy and reduce its reliance on tourism.

Simply listing current initiatives peppered with random abuse isn't really looking forward.


----------



## madzone (Sep 5, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Well she would say that wouldn't she. A hell of a lot of people commute from Cornwall to London to work.
> It is bit of pointless exercise flying into Newquay for the purposes of tourism.
> (I would rather cut off my testicles with a rusty serrated knife than have a holiday in Newquay).
> With a university now in Cornwall and the peninsula medical school up and running many businesses will decide Cornwall is the place to be.


What he said


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 5, 2005)

nightowl said:
			
		

> it isn't tourists i'm talking about. while i was there i was talking to a prominent local official about the housing situation and he told me that a large number of people attending the event were second home owners down for christmas.



Whilst second home ownership is a problem in Cornwall, it is not a problem uniformly throughout the county.
Where I live has hardly any second homes, the next village along the coast, Cadgwith is predominantly second homes. (Many of those homes down in the cove are to be honest far to expensive to maintain for locals to live  in even if they were given to them.)


----------



## tw1ggy5 (Sep 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm pleasantly surprised by the jobs that are in the West Briton every week.



I take it your not looking for anything in IT. For all the training possibilities that are coming available you still have to leave the county to actually make any use of them. Truro job centre seems to have the same outlook, having had four different people now ask if Id leave the county to be able to find something.


----------



## madzone (Sep 5, 2005)

tw1ggy5 said:
			
		

> I take it your not looking for anything in IT. For all the training possibilities that are coming available you still have to leave the county to actually make any use of them. Truro job centre seems to have the same outlook, having had four different people now ask if Id leave the county to be able to find something.



No, I'm not in IT. I was talking broadly though in that there is a wide variety of jobs slowly becoming available in different sectors. I agree that we need to encourage IT businesses to invest in Cornwall. We have a history of communications based business and I remember about 15 years ago there was a buzz about Cornwall being _the_ place to be for advances in IT, don't think it came to anything for some reason. I think it's short of the county fo foucs on somehting as tenuous as tourism when there are possibilities for expansion in some far more stable sectors such as Marine technologies, medicine and IT.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 5, 2005)

One of the advantages of Cornwall rellying on tourism business as its main source of money coming in though is that Cornwall is relatively unique. It fits a criteria of something diferent and unusual. yes there are other places similar but all the time theres a Land Ends or a lizard peninsula theres always at least one reason for people to come. Im not suggesting that those are the only thing it offers Im just giving an example. 

If however Cornwall wants to compete in other corporate sectors it then has to compete globally. And that at the moment I dont think it can do. Not in it current state. For instance could it compete cost wise with data processing or call centre work that is being shipped out from the UK to Bangalore. I would suggest that no it cant. 

Cornwall is at the far end of the country. Two roads in and out and lets face it they're shite in the summer. Its no use having it as distribution link unless that link is for shippingr ound cornwall iself. Cos its got that extra 2/300 miles to go before it gets anywhere and then you are solely reliant on the transport links. Because of this Distribution logistical possible nightmare you aint gonna be the main choice for production. Not when distribution is integral to the business and you need to ship stuff out fast and costs are an issue.

If you look at a fair few of goods that are produced there, a lot of it is made for the Cornish market. The surfing industry I think being a good example of this.

Cornwall is a green and pleasant land ideally suited for farming. Some of the land is harsh and its so diverse it would be a pity to spoil it with fuck off great office blocks and shite.

So theres quite a lot of factors that stop it becoming the a centre of commerce that some would like it to be. Which I think is both a good and bad thing. But just as e-commerce improves and brings Cornwall up to speeed with a global market it also bring it in line with global competition and I just dont think at present that it compete there and its going to have a trciky time of it. Thats why I think one of the major industries is basically Toursim as here its competition is either limited or non existant and that is probably the reason that so much effort and money is ploughed into it.


----------



## madzone (Sep 5, 2005)

You haven't talked about the medical school and the possibilities for marine technologies. The road issue is being addressed as we speak but we definitely need investments in the railway. And I have to say that there are business experts who think you're wrong about Cornwall being unable to compete globally (eventually and with the right investment) 

It would be churlish to suggest a complete end to tourism but at the monet there is a deep sense of unbalance - especially this far west. St Ives doesn't look like St Ives any more. The face of it has changed rapidly and the people who rely on tourism need to realise that by overdeveloping the area they are risking losing the very aspects of cornwall that people come to experience.

And if we manage to persuade people to invest in Cornwall we may even see a rise in wages enabling Cornish people to enjoy the same quality of life as people who can afford to holiday here. Tourism is all well and good but it serves to keep the locals in low paid, part time, temporary jobs. Not very sustainable.

There has a been a fall in unemloyment but not, it appears, due to tourism :



> Cornwall has, in the past, had some of the highest rates of unemployment in the South West. However now, in January 2003, unemployment was 3.1% in Cornwall compared to 2.6% in the South West and 3.1% nationally. Employment growth has taken place in manufacturing, wholesale/retail, health and care related industries with many jobs being full time, in contrast to the national trend. However, economic activity rates are less than the national average and the proportion of part-time jobs is higher than the national average.
> 
> http://www.cornwallenterprise.co.uk/info/cornwall.aspx


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 5, 2005)

Yeah there will always be business experts who reckon this and reckon that. For everyone that gets wheeled out saying one thing there'll be one that says something else its all down to interpretation of figures.

But there's a lot of sorting that needs to be done before it can achieve that and like you said at the moment it has to be very careful as to how its does it, so as to not jepoardise its current main source of income. It would seem pointless to try and compete on a global scale and fail when you have a treid and tested industry that is steeped in history has unique qulaities that add to its charms and is known to work.

Road links wise I know a lot of the work that had been carried out. I spent some time working for me old man on the indian queens bypass bit, as well as everywhere else in the Southwest. TBH The roadworks down there were not just Cornwall biased but part of much grander schemes for road links from London. The Indian Queens one I think was part of a London to Honiton To Lands End schemes. All they really did once one stretch was completed was move the bottlenecks onto thye next bit. And then in the final stretches the jobs were put on indefinite hold due to campaigning and opposition to the roads. 

I just cant see the road links will be acceptable for production and distribution commerce needs in Cornwall. Not for a longtime anyway. And if they do try it will more than likely meet so much opposition that they'll just say Fuck it bollox to ya. Fuel as well is a contributing factor the extra mileage will price anyone out of the competition. 



However where I do think that Cornwall has a bit of a trump card  and very good future is renewable power production. 

Its Ideal and its linked into the National grid unlike places in the Shetlands etc which seem to be the only other places I've heard mentioned where wind farming and tidal power schemes are viable.

Marine Biology I know fuck all about so I aint going there. But again is that not something that could be linked to tourism ? 

With regards to the employment figures it would be good to see what the population size has done over that time?

And from the percentages you've quoted I do hate percetages they're bollox, they mean absoluetly nothing if you dont have the hard figures behind it. Its politcal bollox to take your mind off the true figure behind them  that figure is 3.1 over the 2.6 in the rest of the Southwest so its still not up there yet. ( I have to admit that I think Devon is lucky probably down to the M5 terminating at Exeter ) It also says that the proportion of part time jobs is higher than the national average. Is that not down to tourism factor ?


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 6, 2005)

tw1ggy5 said:
			
		

> I take it your not looking for anything in IT. For all the training possibilities that are coming available you still have to leave the county to actually make any use of them. Truro job centre seems to have the same outlook, having had four different people now ask if Id leave the county to be able to find something.



If someone called Darren says that to you feel free to kick the living shit out of him. I would myself but I'd lose my job. They can stop your benefit now if your not willing to work anywhere within 45 minutes of where you live. If you rely on public transport your sorted! The whole jobcentreplus in cornwall is fucked. People being moved around and the customers not told, given phone numbers that never answer and people spend hours being passed from phone to phone for before realising theyve talked to the same person three or four times and no one has a clue what to do.


----------



## Team Kernow (Apr 4, 2006)

*Cornwall is NEXT to England, just like Wales...*

This is quite possibly, unfortunately, the primary entity that has most stimulated, both directly and indirectly, the current and extreme levels of concrete and tarmac spreading, environmental and infrastructure overload and community disruption and fragmentation upon Kernow / Cornwall : 

 http://www.eden-project-insight.tk  

The ' sustainable ' thresholds for population, urbanisation, medical and water provision in most conditions in these climatically unpredictable times along with viable waste management married with proper environmental stewardship, need to be urgently quantified and defined for Cornwall and resources targeted at serving the year round needs of the FULL TIME RESIDENTIAL population. 

FINITE SPACE = FINITE CAPACITY = FINITE POPULATION THRESHOLD = FINITE INFRASTRUCTURE LIMITS. 

The relevance of unquantifiable, unpredictable and fickle tourism has been blown out of all proportion by external hypermarketeers like Malcolm Bell of ‘ Southwest ’ Tourism from his Exeter office. It needs to be put back in its box as a less damaging, transient but, nevertheless, welcome SUPPLEMENT to a REAL and productive economic base. Many places in the world concentrate on building REAL broad based economic structures with a balanced 12 month quantifiable production and employment profile. That is more likely to lead to 'sustainability', constancy and demographically balanced, stable and vibrant communities. Kernow can do this too! 

Much better to focus on that than a schizophrenic seasonal dependency, with frantically over-crowded summers and socially depleted winters, however much narrow tourism interests try to spin and force the 'shoulder' months against the wild and woolly facts of winter weather in Cornwall, that provides work at £5/6 an hour for our young people for 3 months and then...? 

The U.H.U. is the most damaging consequence of unfettered pandering to short termist and narrow interest tourism biased opportunism: 

‘uhu - n (acronym) U.H.U. - 'Underutilised Housing Unit' - a term used to more accurately describe the misappropriation and misuse of primary residential housing for occasional holidays by affluent non-residents whilst rendering the indigenous residential population marginalised or homeless and also as an excuse by over-developers for overloading Kernow with  unnecessary 'affordable housing' scam ghettos, concrete and tarmac. More commonly described by the London based pro-overdevelopment BBC and Western Morning News using the inaccurate and semantically contradictory and illogical spin term 'second home' ('home' - where one lives; 'second home' - where one's doppelganger lives?) 

The catastrophic social impact of the 'U.H.U.' is most vividly brought home when a loud high pitched usually English voice, sans unnecessary megaphone, is heard over the hedge calling 'Uhu! Just popped down for the weekend (...Roger, golf, St Enedoc, Tate St Ives, Steins, Kazbah etc., etc., etc...). By the way, where is everybody?’ 

It is simply astonishing and appalling that planners have not comprehensively insisted on this general,fundamental, necessary, and socially responsible principle: 

RESIDENTIAL HOUSING IS FOR LIVING IN ; HOLIDAY ACCOMMODATION IS FOR TAKING HOLIDAYS. 

Reversing the U.H.U. tendency and then devising firm and determined strategies for recovering these mis-used residential homes for proper and full time occupation should be the first priority of Cornwall and District Council Planners whose first duty is, after all, to look after the best interests of the full time residents of Kernow / Cornwall. This is more likely to be in Kernow / Cornwall’s best interests than overloading everywhere with the consequences of transparently detrimental, damaging and dubious ‘affordable housing’ ‘schemes’. 

When this is done and the over-development turmoil and chaos of recent years arrested, a REAL year round economy, including manageable levels of tourism, can be built for a ‘sustainable’, demographically balanced and restored year-round, dynamic, more stable, more integrated and fully enfranchised Kernow. 

Here are distinct, developed, substantial and important perspectives of others on these and related issues : 

http://www.cornish-stannary-parliament.abelgratis.com
http://www.gorsethkernow.org.uk
http://www.mebyonkernow.org
http://www.senedhkernow.com
http://www.andrewgeorge.org.uk/press/141.htm
http://www.kernowtgg.co.uk
http://www.thisisnotcornwall.co.uk/

*Cornwall is NEXT to England, just like Wales, Ireland,Scotland and the Isle of Man.*


----------



## madzone (Apr 5, 2006)

Hello Team Kernow - what brings you to the boards?


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 5, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Hello Team Kernow - what brings you to the boards?



Google probably!  

referral Logs?


----------



## rowan (Apr 6, 2006)

Team Kernow said:
			
		

> http://www.eden-project-insight.tk
> http://www.cornish-stannary-parliament.abelgratis.com
> http://www.gorsethkernow.org.uk
> http://www.mebyonkernow.org
> ...



Thanks for the links


----------



## madzone (Apr 6, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the links


Watch out for the one at the bottom.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 6, 2006)

> Watch out for the one at the bottom.


Thought you might say that.


----------



## madzone (Apr 6, 2006)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> Thought you might say that.


I could say a whole lot more and be wholly justified 

Still, as long as it didn't happen to you eh?


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 6, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> I could say a whole lot more and be wholly justified
> 
> Still, as long as it didn't happen to you eh?


----------



## rowan (Apr 7, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Watch out for the one at the bottom.




The 'This is not Cornwall' one?


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 7, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> The 'This is not Cornwall' one?




Don't go to it because if you do the people who run it will know where you live and they'll come and photgraph you and everything.


----------



## rowan (Apr 8, 2006)

If people I don't know went to the trouble of finding where I live and came round to photograph my home I'd be seriously worried about what else they could do.
My dogs would stop anyone actually getting in and I feel safer with them around, but it'd still be very creepy thinking that someone is watching.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 8, 2006)

If you go on the Net and interact with others, they and others are able to seek you out and find your location. *If you make some effort to not allow this to happen then they can't.* A child with minimal instruction could do it in half a dozen clicks of their mouse if they wished.

The simplest way to protect identity from this happening would be to use an Anonymizer together with a Modem Router with security/firewall enabled..as opposed to a straght ISP provided modem only connection.



I was once  recently *further accused* by someone on this Board and Thread for trying to find Their Blog. When I asked how they knew that I had been looking for it Their answer was "Because someone had been looking for it on Google."



FOR FUCKS SAKE!


----------



## rowan (Apr 8, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> If you go on the Net and interact with others, they and others are able to seek you out and find your location.



That's my point though.  If someone is weird enough to seek you out like that it reeks of them being a stalker don't you think? 
And it is very worrying having a stalker, as I know from personal experience (it wasn't on the internet though)


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 9, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> That's my point though.



So if someone looks up something on the net they are a stalker?..oh I see(sic n sarky..but light heartedly)

I'm empathetic rowan ...just a dismissed pathetic....or maybe a deluded paranoic?  

heyhum...gotta catch a train to return to The Island..no doubt it'll be the same there tomorrow and the day after.


----------



## Team Kernow (Apr 11, 2006)

*Admin editorial request*

Please feel free to remove the bottom link on our posting if it is likely to lead to any discomfort or concern to anyone.

Our apologies for the tangential distraction initiated by it.


----------



## madzone (Apr 11, 2006)

You could always just edit your post if you're bothered   

I'm happy enough for people to post links to that site but will almost certainly comment on it


----------



## Team Kernow (Apr 12, 2006)

Fine.We'll leave it as posted then.


----------



## madzone (Apr 12, 2006)

Any reason why you're shouting?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Any reason why you're shouting?



Maybe *real* cornish people shout as normal conversation.   

(I'm a *real* Bristolian, bleeding English Bristolians make me sick   )


----------



## madzone (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Maybe *real* cornish people shout as normal conversation.
> 
> (I'm a *real* Bristolian, bleeding English Bristolians make me sick   )


Real cornishmen do it drekkly or some such inane stereotypical guff


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> inane stereotypical guff



In the SW forum?

Get away!


----------

